# The Secret Life of the American Teenager...



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 30, 2008)

Is anyone watching this?  Because frankly, it's my new obsession.

The title is misleading to me, because when I was an American Teenager, none of that crazy drama shit was going on!  I mean, there were pregnant girls on my campus, but none of the outlandishly twisted situations that are going on in this show!  But nevertheless, I love it.  I think it's an amazing show, and for the most part, pretty relevant to what's going on with today's kids.  Hell, even some adults I know could benefit from watching this show.


Anybody else watching this?


----------



## jaclynashley (Aug 30, 2008)

I LOVE THIS SHOW !
Especially since my mom's favorite teenage star "Molly Ringwald" is Amy's Mother !


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 30, 2008)

Yess I love this show! I watch it every week. Next weeks looks really good


----------



## *TwilighT* (Aug 30, 2008)

I also watch this show!!!  I love it, it's so good.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 30, 2008)

Never watched it but from your comments, I think I might give it a chance. I was thinking... it must be really cheesy if it's on ABC family. Hmmm...


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 30, 2008)

I watched it once to give it a try , I thought U'd really like it but i think in one episode the phrase "Our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ " was used at least 5 times... for some reason it just seemed too cheesy .... I've been meaning to watch it again b/c apart from the cheesiness of the lines, i liked the idea of the show.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Aug 30, 2008)

I was never really interested in it, but I saw part of one episode and the main character's sister was just so irritating. So yeah that's enough for me haha.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 30, 2008)

I heard it was from the creators of 7th Heaven, that's enough to make me never ever watch it


----------



## meaghan<3 (Aug 30, 2008)

I LOVE the show!!  I think a lot of teenagers (and some adults) today should watch the show -- it would really benefit them!!


----------



## juicygirl (Aug 30, 2008)

watched the first episode and i thought it was a good premise but way too cheesy and seventh heavenish for me...


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 31, 2008)

I _loveeeee_ this show. 
It's what I live for on Tuesday. I'm sad it's ending, It seems like it just started. It's so amazing and it really does show teenage problems. I've done so many projects and papers on teen pregnancy. It's sorta cheesy but I can't stop watching it! 
It puts "One time at band camp..." in a realistic setting (Haha)


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burnitdown_x* 

 
_I was never really interested in it, but I saw part of one episode and the main character's sister was just so irritating. So yeah that's enough for me haha._

 
haha yeah I cannot stand that girl


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 31, 2008)

My nieces turned me on to this show, I love it....not so sure I like my nieces watching it, since 90% of the show all they talk about it sex...I mean I know that's the point cause she got pregnant and all, but being an overprotecting aunt I just don't like then watching it so much.

Anyways....Ben reminds me sooooooo much of Riley from National Treasure, the sound of his voice, the way he acts and he even looks like him a bit...please tell me I'm not the only one that sees that.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 31, 2008)

This is my FAVORITE SHOW EVER. I watched the first one by accident, and was hooked after that! My little sister-in-law and I watch it together every Tuesday!

I think it's great that there is finally a show like this for pre-teens and high schoolers.  Yeah, they talk about sex a lot, but I think that kids that age need to have a show like that thats so open about it.  It's not crude or in bad taste. A lot of them probably don't feel comfortable talking about it with their parents.  To me, that show would have scared the shadooobie outta me when I was their age. Which is good, because I think a lot of teenagers who watch that show can see the reality of it all and what can actually happen if they aren't educated about sex or careful.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_I watched it once to give it a try , I thought U'd really like it but i think in one episode the phrase "Our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ " was used at least 5 times... for some reason it just seemed too cheesy .... I've been meaning to watch it again b/c apart from the cheesiness of the lines, i liked the idea of the show._

 
Yeah, I'm guessing that was said by the overly Christian, religious-extreme family on there.  They're supposed to be cheesy. There's always a few of those kids that think they walk on water in hs.  That they're too good for anyone else and wrongfully pass judgements on others because of their religion.  That's what they're trying to portray...that stereotypical family.


----------



## rebekah (Aug 31, 2008)

I'M SO GLAD THAT I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE!! 
I'm 20 and I swear everyone makes fun of me for watching this show because it's so overly ridiculous but I loveeee it! 

LOVE. IT.

My favorite part was how she said she didnt know if it was sex or not but she's pregnant. I'm pretty sure even if I had never had sex before a guy cumming in you would be a dead give away that you were having sex.. . well and the fact that you've got a penis in ya . 

Oh man, love it.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 31, 2008)

^^lol...I'm 24 and my husband laughs at me for watching it. But I blame it on his little sister for getting me hooked on it.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 31, 2008)

I accidentally watched the first one and I was super hooked! I think it is pretty cheesy and sometimes the acting is really bad, but I just love it! I think Grace's brother is soo adorable, haha!


----------



## lolaB (Aug 31, 2008)

Molly Ringwald is the only reason I watch this show. The acting is terrible, but it is pretty interesting. Kind of like Degrassi (well, not anymore).


----------



## meaghan<3 (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rebekah* 

 
_I'M SO GLAD THAT I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE!! 
I'm 20 and I swear everyone makes fun of me for watching this show because it's so overly ridiculous but I loveeee it! ._

 
I'm 21 and I also got my boyfriend hooked on it!  At 8, we're both watching it --even though I just think he's being nice for watching it with me!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 2, 2008)

I LOVE THIS SHOW!!!  My daughters and I watch every week, lol.  It is a bit cheesy....but it offers ways to open dialogue without being too preachy or in your face.  And not only the sex issues...but gossip, religion, outsiders, sibling weirdness, divorce....everything.  I love that my kids and I can share a show that's appropriate for their age and has enough drama to hold my attention


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 18, 2008)

This show is coming back January 5!! I'm so excited to find out what's going to happen with the baby and everything, and the promos up on the web site are suggesting that Ben and Amy are going to get married!! Anyone else really looking forward to season 2?


----------



## TDoll (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuckyGirl3513* 

 
_This show is coming back January 5!! I'm so excited to find out what's going to happen with the baby and everything, and the promos up on the web site are suggesting that Ben and Amy are going to get married!! Anyone else really looking forward to season 2? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'M SOOO EXCITED!! My little sister-in-law called me and told me all this yesterday. She was beside herself...lol. I love this show.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I'M SOOO EXCITED!! My little sister-in-law called me and told me all this yesterday. She was beside herself...lol. I love this show._

 

I do too!! It's just so funny but also can be sad/touching at the same time... the mark of a good show is one that can do comedy and drama together in the same script. Do you think Amy will have her baby this season? And if so, what do you think they'll focus on afterward? There's still tons of material with her and Ben, not to mention all the other characters... what are you hoping to see?


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 23, 2008)

I cannot wait for it to come back on!! I used to always make sure that my night was clear when it was on, lol.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whittt8* 

 
_I cannot wait for it to come back on!! I used to always make sure that my night was clear when it was on, lol._

 
LOL... well, clear your schedule for January 5, 8 PM!! Also I saw they're having an all day marathon on the 4th to get ready for the new season premiere, so you can like rewatch all the other episodes and stuff... I will probably watch at least some of it just so I can be sure I remember everything that happened last season, because a lot happened and my memory sucks!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

Sadly I dont have cable
but Im going to try to watch it tomorrow morning =]
on youtube or somewhere lol

Im excited for this to come back!


----------

